# Driving goals: Step two: Take driving lessons.



## Gerard (Feb 3, 2004)

My mom has a reference of a driving instructor who costs $50 an hour. I'll be taking lessons from him. Wish me luck!


----------



## ardrum (May 13, 2007)

You don't need luck.


----------



## GraceLikeRain (Nov 9, 2003)

How have the lessons been going?  I just renewed my learner's permit again today and went driving. I hated it :hide


----------



## tomcoldaba (Jul 1, 2007)

How are the lessons going?


----------



## Gerard (Feb 3, 2004)

6 classes and piano lessons. I have no time. :sigh 

Gerard


----------



## davemason2k (Feb 11, 2005)

Good luck man, I'm starting driving lessons for trucking soon. I'm a bit nervous about driving with an instructor. I should be ok after the first couple drives though. How is it for you? Is the instructor cool?


----------

